# Saturday 7/26 another bottom day on RECESS



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

We headed out of the pass around 6am. The seas were around 1-2 from the NW. Our plans were to head to the yellow gravel area for a few box fish. Steven, my son in law, was with us for the trip (He is home for his mid tour leave from IRAQ). Rob,Tim and I are as ready as can be for a good day. We just really want a calm day from the badweather. But again mother nature had her own plans. We kept a watchfulleye on the sky allday to the south, but nothing but clear skies. Never turn your back on a wave at the beach and your back to the weather heading home. Hear we go again 15-20 from the NW seas going to 3-4 maybe a 5 footer thrown in now and then. Well, we made it in again, and I hope every one else did too. Hear is a few pictures of our catch. There were 11 different types of fish. Gene,Tim, Rob and Steven


----------



## The Groovy Hooker (Jul 22, 2008)

:clapWhen is the fish fry?


----------



## bos'n (Sep 28, 2007)

good post and good pictures, keep up them good trips Tony:usaflag


----------



## rodfather (Mar 13, 2008)

Nice.... Are all those Amberjack 28 inches? Just kidding, nice haul! The real question is, who gets to the red snapper?:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## rodfather (Mar 13, 2008)

I mean...



**Who gets to *EAT* the red snapper? I love some snapper!


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

you guys killed them! glad to see the nice load of fish. 

what a great trip with family in town.

well done and thanks for the :takephoto


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *rodfather (7/27/2008)*Nice.... Are all those Amberjack 28 inches? Just kidding, nice haul! The real question is, who gets to the red snapper?:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap




Those are Almaco Jacks...don't have to be 28.



Nice haul guys!


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Scamp, Tripletail, Bigeye, and a Cuskeel. Now thats what I call good eating.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *Wharf Rat (7/28/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *rodfather (7/27/2008)*Nice.... Are all those Amberjack 28 inches? Just kidding, nice haul! The real question is, who gets to the red snapper?:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap
> ...


 Hall, Rob keep askingfor morealmacos. I think he jigg most of the trip. We ran out of ice so he did not keep any AJs.


----------



## rodfather (Mar 13, 2008)

Man! I caught 6 Almaco Jacks and threw them back! now I know, Lol.:banghead:banghead:banghead


----------

